# Rec. Ham and Cheese Puffs



## kadesma (Dec 6, 2005)

These don't puff up but are so nice served warm..
3-eggs, large
1-c. water
2-Tab. butter
1-c. unbleached a/p flour
1/3-c. diced fontina cheese
1/4-c. parmesan cheese,grated
1/4lb. proscuitto, diced
Preheat oven to 400 grease 2 cookie sheets Bring the water to boil amd add the butter,melt. Add flour, mix well with wooden spoon, til mix is thick and pulls away from the sides of your pan. Remove from heat add eggs one at a time. Stir well before adding another egg
Add cheese and proscuitto. Mix well. Spoon some of the mixture into a pastry bag with a 1/2inch plain nozzle. Squeeze onto cookie sheets space evenly..Bake 20 min or til tops are a nice golden brown..Serve warm with a glass of wine...
makes about 4-1/2 dozen These can be frozen in baggies after cooling and then defrost and rewarm before serving...
Enjoy

kadesma


----------



## amber (Dec 7, 2005)

YUM!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 7, 2005)

Sounds wonderful, kadesma!! Thank you!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh my, I best keep DH away from the computer screne if he sees those he's going to beg me to make them right away! 

Cool recipe Kadesma, thanks for sharing


----------



## Constance (Dec 7, 2005)

That's a choux pastry, Kadesma. I used to make miniature puffs and fill them with chicken salad for hors d'ouevres. 
I'm saving that recipe...they sound fantastic! 

Thanks for a lovely recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 7, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Sounds wonderful, kadesma!! Thank you!!


I love them Texas..Thanks for the feed back...
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Dec 7, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Oh my, I best keep DH away from the computer screne if he sees those he's going to beg me to make them right away!
> 
> Cool recipe Kadesma, thanks for sharing


Glad you like the recipe, it's a favorite..I plan to do some for our Christmas Eve buffet...

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Dec 7, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> That's a choux pastry, Kadesma. I used to make miniature puffs and fill them with chicken salad for hors d'ouevres.
> I'm saving that recipe...they sound fantastic!
> 
> Thanks for a lovely recipe.


Hi Connie,
I've done both the mini and reg cream puffs for so long, my kids just love them...Then I got this recipe from a friend and we've been doing them for some time now.. I do love the mini puffs with chicken salad and I also like to put those tiny salad shrimp mixed with celery and green onion and mayo in the mini puffs too..Both are yummy

Hummm now you've got me thinking about crab and shrimp puffs  

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Dec 7, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> YUM! Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome Amber..Glad the recipe sounds good  

kadesma


----------



## Constance (Dec 8, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Hummm now you've got me thinking about crab and shrimp puffs
> 
> kadesma



Good things happen when you start getting ideas, Kadesma!


----------

